# When did this happen?



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I just noticed that the "Forum Supporter" avatar appears under my name. I've not been very observant lately so I really have no clue when it happened.

Did someone do this for me? If so, thank you.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi Robin. When I won photo of the month, apparently the prize is a 1 yr membership. I passed it on to you. You have have been so wonderful about answering my threads and helping out others on here. Also with the way your past week has been, I thought you could use a smile.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you so much. Maybe I will get the opportunity to return the favor to someone down the line.

It did bring a happy thought after I got over my confusion. I knew I was not paying attention to much outside of my immediate world, I even wondered if I had done it and just didn't remember because of events lately. Good to know I'm not losing my mind. What little there is of it.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

That was nice 7chicks. Robin is a big help to people and deserves it. 

Congrats to both of you.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

That was very nice, 7Chicks!


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Awe 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

